# HDR...what programs are you using?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to get an HDR program. Just checking to see what you guys are using (those that use them) and if you could post an image, that would be awesome.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Good question. I use Photoshop CS4's merge to HDR... however, I don't like the outcome. I heard CS5 has a much improved HDR functionality.


(Just a note... discussions of how to obtain software illegally will lead to immediate thread closure and infractions).


----------



## Sixbolt (Nov 6, 2011)

Photomatix.

One tip: Dont over do it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> Good question. I use Photoshop CS4's merge to HDR... however, I don't like the outcome. I heard CS5 has a much improved HDR functionality.
> 
> 
> (Just a note... discussions of how to obtain software illegally will lead to immediate thread closure and infractions).


That's what I hear too...I just don't have the cash to drop on PhotoShop at the moment. I use LR2 and PS Elements 7 at the moment. I can get it for $299 (student price) so _maybe_ if there is tax money left over. 

I want to get a little more serious with my photography, no pro aspirations but I would like to start entering some contest and exhibitions so I can sell a little of my work. So it would probably be a good idea to get PS eventually.

And don't worry...certainly not asking how to get software on the "cheap"...lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sixbolt said:


> Photomatix.
> 
> One tip: Dont over do it.


Yeah, I want to do mostly realistic stuff, but over the top is fun now and then.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Adobe Photoshop CS5 

3 images combined 








~ 10 images combined








The sharpness of this one is not the best because it was taken with a crappy fish eye attachment ( terrible choice ). 



- Zain


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

This should be a good one. I've always wanted to learn how to do HDR.  

I've got CS5, but never tried it out for HDR yet. Who want's to do a write up?


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Ill write one tonight if no one beats me to it. 


- Zain


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Have CS5 as well as LR3. While you can use CS5 for it, I think Photomatix is still better at merges. It's been awhile since I've done any however.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

I don't think you can do merges in LR3. I have LR3 and I've tried it. Maybe I just haven't figured it out yet. 


- Zain


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you can do faux HDR images from a single RAW image in LR, but not true HDR.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not an HDR expert but the best looking and most realistic looking HDRs that I have seen have come from photomatix. I love the look and have viewed a great deal of them on other photography forums.. Also I believe photomatix has a plugins for whatever version of CS or lightroom that you have and is fairly affordable at a 99$ starting price.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I plan to get the trial version of that program. I read it's at least the most widely used program and pretty easy to use. It seems that there are a handful of programs out there, some do better for realistic, some better for over the top stylized stuff.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

A way you can legally get photoshop for cheaper is if you have a .edu email address. Basically if you are a student or teacher. Just a tip


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I can do that, but it's still $190. Probably not until taxes or student loan refund come in.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I plan to get the trial version of that program. I read it's at least the most widely used program and pretty easy to use. It seems that there are a handful of programs out there, some do better for realistic, some better for over the top stylized stuff.


Right I think that's where the artist's editing and preference comes into play. I think most programs can do both realistic and overdone. I've always thought of HDR as a way to more accurately capture what the eye naturally sees. So I'm not so into the over the top stuff although it can be done very well. I don't think you would be dissapointed with photomatix but getting the trial version is definitely the way to go to see if you like it. 

The alternative of Photoshop CS is that you get much more than HDR processing...much, much, more. However I fing working in photoshop somewhat tedious for day to day photo processing which is why my main editing program is light room and I just use Photoshop for when I want to do something crazy like combine a firework picture to a late night boating scene or a 30 picture panorama.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, LightRoom is definitely my go to processing program.

So, I downloaded an HDR program, not Photomatix yet. This is just a quick and dirty attempt using a single image. Not bad. I can see where this could be fun and have some great results when done right.

Before










HDR


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

All this talk has got my HDR juices intrigued again. So I downloaded Photomatix and used a couple of their sample images to try my hand. So far I'm not sure I fell like I have total control over tone mapping but again this is only through 2 attempts with images I didn't take myself. i do like the results though and feel like a bit more time with the program and I could be producing images similar to some of the real beauties that I have seen others do with this app.


First attempt










Second Attempt


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

For scenes with moving objects (such as the boat in above shot, or fish etc) how does one get over and underexposed images of the same scene?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Doc7 said:


> For scenes with moving objects (such as the boat in above shot, or fish etc) how does one get over and underexposed images of the same scene?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


there are a few options that I know of.. set your camera to bracket exposure at -2 and +2. or take a photo in Raw and create three separate jpegs in either lightroom or photoshop. Not sure if there are more options than that.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, LightRoom is definitely my go to processing program.
> 
> So, I downloaded an HDR program, not Photomatix yet. This is just a quick and dirty attempt using a single image. Not bad. I can see where this could be fun and have some great results when done right.



It will be tough to use a single image to get decent results really, not that you don't have a decent attempt there, but looking in the right hand bottom corner you see why you need atleast two images for it to be effective.


Aaron.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nubster said:


> This is just a quick and dirty attempt using a single image. Not bad. I can see where this could be fun and have some great results when done right.


This looks like the opposite of HDR - you are adding contrast. HDR is applied when your image has too much contrast which overwhelms the camera sensors dynamic range.

To add contrast there are other (better) tools available.



Doc7 said:


> For scenes with moving objects (such as the boat in above shot, or fish etc) how does one get over and underexposed images of the same scene?


Good question! CS5 attempts to "Remove Ghosts" - you select the baseline image, and can preview the result. Apparently an advantage over Photomatix.

If you manually HDR by merging layers, you would achieve the same by choosing the layer with the best representation of your moving subject, then select the other layers and erase it from there.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> This looks like the opposite of HDR - you are adding contrast. HDR is applied when your image has too much contrast which overwhelms the camera sensors dynamic range.
> 
> To add contrast there are other (better) tools available.
> 
> ...


Photomatix does have the ability to remove ghosting as well. Though not sure how it compares to CS5.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Nubster said:


> That's what I hear too...I just don't have the cash to drop on PhotoShop at the moment. I use LR2 and PS Elements 7 at the moment. I can get it for $299 (student price) so _maybe_ if there is tax money left over.
> 
> I want to get a little more serious with my photography, no pro aspirations but I would like to start entering some contest and exhibitions so I can sell a little of my work. So it would probably be a good idea to get PS eventually.
> 
> And don't worry...certainly not asking how to get software on the "cheap"...lol


I played around with CS5's HDR functionality (for single image), results were a little ridiculous. Looked like highly contrasted photos while on an acid trip. Maybe I didn't do it right.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone like any of the free HDR programs out there?

Luminance HDR 2.2.0

Picturenaut 3


----------

